# Last year Merlin had a 1" steerer



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

A friend of mine picked up a mint Merlin Extralight with a new Shimano 7800 grouppo off Craigslist recently and although the grouppo is new the frameset is obviously older because it came with a 1" steerer. Can anyone tell me approximately what year Merlin changed over to 11/8 steerer tubes?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

1999 or 2000. Bikepedia says the 2001 had a 1 1/8" and the 1999 had a 1". For some reason the 2000 Merlins aren't listed.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

If I recall correctly 2000 was a year of turmoil/disruption and change for "Merlin". 
I have a '99 Merlin standard road frame that I bought and picked up directly from Merlin when they were in MA. Not long after I picked up my frame...worked in a bike shop and got my frame and tour of the factory as a Merlin dealer...the shop got a call from a friend in Merlin who said he had just arrived at work to find the doors locked and security guards turning all employees away. 
Merlin had just been sold to Litespeed and was now in transition.
Possibly/probably...I don't remember...2000 was a change year for Merlin/Litespeed as the factory, etc. in MA was packed up and shipped to Tenn and no to few frames were built and/or sold.

My frame has a 1" steerer tube.
I still have this frame. It is my daily rider with 10 years on it and it is still like the day I picked it up from the factory.


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

Yea I was guessing 2000 also. Thanks.


----------

